# Below maintenance Calories Higher Carbs. Going up in BF%



## SuperBane (Jan 29, 2013)

My cals follow closely to what Manny posted regarding carb cycling.
I'm at 230 pounds. 
Cals are about 2700ish
High protein 
Then carbsfats low.
I will post macros in a bit.



Trying to get to the point my bodyfat has steady been increasing instead of dropping. Not carb cycling just running those macros daily.
Really I don't get it.

Do you really have to run a keto to drop fat?
These are good carbs.
Smh. Irritated.

I know this post is lacking detail give me a bit.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 29, 2013)

If you getting fatter your calories are too high.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 29, 2013)

whats your age and %bf? These will impact your maintenance calories. The older you are the less cals you burn and the more fat/lbm you have will also require you to burn less calories. I mean you got 50lbs on me and my maintenance calories are 2500.. I don't even think @ 2700 cals that I would be gaining fat. 

You're either overestimating your maintenance calories or underestimating how many calories you are actually consuming. Lastly how do you know you're gaining fat? scales can be deceiving, I usually measure my waist 2x/week as an indicator of wether I'm losing or gaining fat.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 29, 2013)

was the same way. though for me, Ive come to realize that I can only handle a higher carb intake for a few months and then they just want to stick to me and not let go. Ive recently switched back to a Keto diet and I can already see some results from it. Was on a carb cycle that was similar to what was posted, that you were mentioning, and had the same results as you. If youve been running carbs high for a while, perhaps you have the same issue as me. Try a keto or just drop a bit of carbs


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 29, 2013)

A lot of you mistake water for fat, water comes on fast fat does not!


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 29, 2013)

Nope actually I was off diet. I had an shoulder/trap injury so I was lifting light. 
Which in turn I guess I started eating light. Not strict at all but I keep my eyes on protein and stayed away from junk as much as I could.
I was dropping bodyfat. Obliques were coming in nice, Light 4 pack.
I hold my bodyfat in the usual areas right above belt line (lower abs), Love handles, Upper thighs, Lower pecs.


I let the mirror tell me. I wasn't paying attention to a scale but I know I was down weight.
I started back with these macro's:

320P
238C
45F

2637 Calories.

6'3 / 30yo

& you are right SFG it could be water. I'm not sure why I would be bulking on such low of calories but I suppose it is possible.
Will stick it out a few more weeks and see what develops.


----------

